# ARGH, fell off the 180 wagon today



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

It was trash day you see, and for me it is a trigger... it was one of the FEW freaking things he actually did, so I was taking out the trash.

I changed the locks on the condo and the code to the garage-- he was pissed because he said he still had STUFF at the place. I assured him I'd put his stuff as I found it in the cellar hatchway. So I did yesterday put a bunch of stuff... alot of it his hunting gear.

So I stupidly texted him this morning (remember, trash trigger) the following:

You hunting stuff is clogging up my cellar hatch
Today is trash day
I am not feeling generous toward you today
You can draw your own conclusions :rofl:

Anyway, he came to the condo pretty quick and backed up the truck and started getting his stuff out of my hatchway, but I wasn't done. 

I started throwing more of his stuff out the windows (and yelling as it was sailing past his head). The first thing was some lingirie he liked me to wear and I yelled... maybe your "cword" would want to wear this TOO since she already had everything ELSE of mine... Then I threw out his herpes medication screaming that SHE should be needing this soon too... (yes he gave it to me when we were dating, nice huh?).

Ok, so I am a 180 fail today, but you know what, it felt good, he just looked at the ground the whole time like a dog with a tail between his legs and frankly I think he DESERVED to hear it.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know what others here will think, but I like what you did.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Well played!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

HerToo said:


> I don't know what others here will think, but I like what you did.


He certainly deserved it... looked at the ground the entire time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I cried the first time I had to take out the trash by myself...as it was hubs' job.

 I stood out there and cried. lol.

As far as what you did....screw it. I'd do it too. It's not like you texted him about missing him taking out the trash.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Just don't have that weakness of conscious and apologize. Leave it and go back to the 180. Sometimes you need to get things off your chest but don't dwell on it. 

Just file it away and don't bring it up and if he does don't acknowledge it and say I don't know what you are talking about.

Let him stew about it not you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

rrrbbbttt said:


> Just don't have that weakness of conscious and apologize. Leave it and go back to the 180. Sometimes you need to get things off your chest but don't dwell on it.
> 
> Just file it away and don't bring it up and if he does don't acknowledge it and say I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Let him stew about it not you.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree: :iagree:

do not apologize.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree: :iagree:
> 
> do not apologize.


Oh I am NOT sorry... he deserved that and then some... he is fortunate his family jewels are still intact right now.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Nothing is more attractive than a person who stands up for themselves. Good job.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I know I`ve been telling you not to have any contact with him and just leave him alone but I really can`t criticize what I just read while being honest with myself.



Thanks for the visual Lisa, made me laugh.

Don`t take it back whatever you do.

Go back to dark now girl!!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

You went mental. :smthumbup:
You would have scared the **** out of him! 

Go dark and he will totally freak out. 

I think you did nothing wrong. Just a little vent.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done!

Fvck him! As I told Apple - and I still mean it - there are millions of men who would give their right testicle to have a woman like you.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lisa - Thanks for that. Having a bad day and your post made me smile.

Well done on ur freak out! Sometimes things just need to be said!

hopefully you are getting your mojo back. Been keeping up on your post and you have seemed very down lately. Hugs to you. 
My H of 18 years is on the verge of moving out. so i feel your pain x


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all... I am glad I could bring you all a little smile.... I thought throwing the lingerie and calling the woman the c-word was particularly clever. Honestly, he's had THAT coming since the first day I found out.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

morituri said:


> Well done!
> 
> Fvck him! As I told Apple - and I still mean it - there are millions of men who would give their right testicle to have a woman like you.


Thank you... I hope you are right... I feel like I will never ever have anyone again right now.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good for you....give yourself a pat on the back....take a nice bath and have a drink.....bubble bath......and stay dark.....I hope someone heard you and saw the whole thing.....I often wonder what it is like for my WH living in the same small town....does he feel shame....???? I asked him and he denied feeling shame....and that is a shame.....


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

I think if someone falls off the 180 wagon, this is how they should do it. He has that and more coming for a while from the sound of things.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

adv said:


> I think if someone falls off the 180 wagon, this is how they should do it. He has that and more coming for a while from the sound of things.


He is pissed off at me now... lol

I mean, like he didn't deserve that diatribe... you'd think at least he'd take it like a man... what does he ACTUALLY expect?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I started throwing more of his stuff out the windows (and yelling as it was sailing past his head). The first thing was some lingirie he liked me to wear and I yelled... maybe your "cword" would want to wear this TOO since she already had everything ELSE of mine... Then I threw out his herpes medication screaming that SHE should be needing this soon too... (yes he gave it to me when we were dating, nice huh?).
> 
> Ok, so I am a 180 fail today, but you know what, it felt good, he just looked at the ground the whole time like a dog with a tail between his legs and frankly I think he DESERVED to hear it.


You deserve the:










You go girl!


----------

